# HQL vs HWL



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 12, 2006)

is there a difference.

the only thing is the HWL has a kelvin rating of 3600 but has a colour rendering index of 2b (think that puts it around 85 (not sure though) theres a specteral analasys here

whereas the HQL has a kelvin rating of 4000 but a colour rendering group of 3 (think that means 70-80) and theres a specteral analasys here

the addvantage to the HWL 1 that i can see is that it definatly works with standard light fittings, so i could just find a cheap IKEA pendant fitting and put it in there.

btw i think i spelt a lot of those words wrong, but the spell check isnt working


----------

